# Need a Vet



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi
Anyone know a vet who can do passports near Donastia /SAN Sebastian, Spain??
Oh .....and as I haven’t taken the dogs back to the uk for over 3 years now, is there anything new ( Brexit not withstanding...). that I should know about getting my doogies back to the UK ?
Garcia


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Keith Chesterfield shows three vets in St Jean-de-Luz near San Sebastian:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...ll=43.44050987562125,-3.7814725686966995&z=13

.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There is only the requirement to worm them and get the passport stamped. See my previous post about the vet using the right colour stamp. The timing is, now, that twelve hours must elapse after the worm treatment is administered before your scheduled arrival time in the uk. This is to give the wormer time to work. I think the outside limit is 100 hours before you have to worm again but that is unlikely to affect us as the wording is "scheduled" time of arrival.
Although not, now, a requirement for us to treat for ticks it would be nice if all dogs were treated, if not done already, before they arrive in our shores  It used to be a requirement but the good old lot in Brussels decided that we could suffer from tick borne diseases from Europe when they could so easily be prevented if a treatment was given at the same time as the wormer.

My dog vomited four hours after she was given the wormer (all over the back seat of the truck so be prepared!). I checked with my vet and she advised treating my dog again for her, and our, safety.

There has been some scaremongering that Brexit might change things on the pet passport scheme. It was a British scheme to do away with quarantine, so not sure why that would be. The rumours mention that we might be required to titre test our pets to make sure the vaccine has taken. Titre testing was in the original scheme but dropped by order of the EU so, perhaps, Defra would like it reinstated? This can take a bit of time as the blood test has to be sent to a specialist lab. There was also mention of getting health a certificate just before travel TO Europe. This would not take up so much time. Just a visit to a vet who is authorised by DEFRA to issue them.
I decided to titre test my dog before travelling as both my vet and I thought it a good idea to be sure the vaccine had taken. You only ever have to do it once.

Just check that the vaccine used on your dog has been boosted at the right time. Some require annual boosters. Nobivac is the vaccine of choice in the UK and it only needs boosting every three years.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info.
Mostly as I thought. Looking at SAN Seb because I should make Calais with only one more stopover in the Dordogne, but that will be a Sat / Sun so not likely to find a vet open in France.
Only concern re Brexit is that my pet passports are obviously Portuguese ones. Had some concern that the U.K. authorities might be picky. However as it is increasingly looking like a delay in the damned Brexit, we should be OK.
I did see the previous post , Pat.
The rabies vaccine they use here in Portugal requires annual boosters. Mine will be due when we are in the UK.

Thanks all
Garcia


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The passport just certifies that the, microchipped, dog has been vaccinated against Rabies so that should be fine. 

If you get a vaccination in the UK it will last you for 3 years so that is a bonus  Mind you it might also be three times as expensive!


----------

